# First Picture with my new trail cam



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 25, 2005)

and it's a good'un!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 25, 2005)

man a serious action pic!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 25, 2005)

Man that a big ole mean lookin Deer.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 25, 2005)

hopefully you can get some of that elusive Black Panther roaming around Georgia.....


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 25, 2005)

nice buck........was that taken in Buckhead!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 25, 2005)

wow- talk about good mass!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 25, 2005)

what county is that in ?


----------



## leo (Dec 26, 2005)

*Great capture AF*

Love that angle


----------



## LJay (Dec 26, 2005)

That's  a big ol buck his neck is swollen big time.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 26, 2005)

I hate to be controversial - But, personally, I don't think that's a real deer


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 26, 2005)

HT, I think it may be photoshopped...


----------



## gordylew (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe that deer has already been killed. I saw a picture of lmbhanger with it. I think he said it scored 250"


----------



## DDD (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like he started with the top of the tree and is working his way down?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 27, 2005)

*Holy cow!*

That buck is wearin that cedar out!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd let him walk at least one more year.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the same one....

Not camera but deer.  Stuck on my dash.  Can you say redneck?


----------



## #93 (Dec 27, 2005)

Heeeey, is that corn under that tree!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 27, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> HT, I think it may be photoshopped...


 Definately photoshopped, the antlers aren't proportioned right to the head....

I ran a Snopes.com check on it and that picture has been around the 'net for a while......

FAKE!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have the same one....
> 
> Not camera but deer.  Stuck on my dash.  Can you say redneck?


yep I got one on my dash too!!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine is on top of my computer at work.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am still waiting for a GI Joe action figure to jump into the pic and take that big buck out!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have the same one....
> 
> Not camera but deer.  Stuck on my dash.  Can you say redneck?


I tried to find em but they are absolutely gone nowhere to be found even online from the manufactuer


----------



## holadude (Dec 28, 2005)

You got to use a plastic fork to eat that one!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 28, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I tried to find em but they are absolutely gone nowhere to be found even online from the manufactuer



BPS had a ton of them.  I will be making a run over there before long to spend a gift card and I will check for you and pick you one up for you.


----------



## Torupduck (Dec 31, 2005)




----------

